# Old Geezer blessing people on Victoria Line



## twentythreedom (Aug 3, 2011)

There's this nutty old fella who walks through carriages (on the Vic Line, although others too maybe) blessing everyone with the sign of the cross. Seen him loads. Looks grubby, mental and scottish.

Harmless, maybe, but a bit OTT. Other Urbz must know the crazy fucker I'm talking about.

He needs to be sectioned asap.

Bastard made me look up from reading my newspaper!!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 3, 2011)

Bless you my son.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use the Victoria line to get to work - not seen him yet though!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Other Urbz must know the crazy fucker I'm talking about.


 
AJ?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Never seen him and up until a few weeks ago I was using the Vic line every day


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2011)

never seen this dude but was kinda happy to see (and smell) the brixton stinker again the other day. I'd heard he'd passed away but he's back, offending suit-based commuters with his unique odour


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Harmless, maybe, but a bit OTT. Other Urbz must know the crazy fucker I'm talking about.
> 
> He needs to be sectioned asap.


It's not dangerous behaviour and he isn't harming anyone, and not harming himself. I use the Victoria line every day and have done for years and I've never seen him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> never seen this dude but was kinda happy to see (and smell) the brixton stinker again the other day. I'd heard he'd passed away but he's back, offending suit-based commuters with his unique odour


I remember the slumped old woman who slept going up and down the Victoria Line every day. She was pretty pongy.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2011)

When Mr Shakes moved to Brixton he very quickly discovered why a carriage containing only one old woman in rush hour was empty.

And the hoards rushing on at Stockwell only to get off at Vauxhall

I've not seen her for ages


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 3, 2011)

I not seen any of the peoples mentioned - (I used the Vic Line frequently from 2003-2007).


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I remember the slumped old woman who slept going up and down the Victoria Line every day. She was pretty pongy.


 
Yes, I have seen her a few times - you could smell her from the other end of the carriage - sad really.
Not seen her for a while though.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2011)

There used to be a man in sunderland who would always be in the clubs dancing away and blessing people. One night I was surprised not to see him out there making the sign of the cross whilst rapping out blessings. Then I found him in the toilets with some holy water blessing people there.

Proper off his chops, that one.

Dave the rave I think he was called. There are youtube videos.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I not seen any of the peoples mentioned - (I used the Vic Line frequently from 2003-2007).




  That probably means that your are one of them!


----------



## Dooby (Aug 4, 2011)

Think I've been blessed by that old bloke some years ago maybe. It's not sectionable behaviour.  
(Tho privately I do believe any evidence of religiosity indicates insanity)


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2011)

this is true. this dude should've been locked up a long time ago. i mean, just look at him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm more un-nerved by the buskers, tbh


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> this is true. this dude should've been locked up a long time ago. i mean, just look at him.


 
You mean:


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2011)

both as mental as each other. as in anyone who believes in magic.


----------



## playghirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I also have been blessed by him loads over the years. In fact got * blessed* by him 3 weeks ago after being on maternity leave for a year. Had only been wondering about him the day before. Why the Victoria line I wonder?


----------



## playghirl (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey us this guy still around? Was just thinking about all the things I have to pack into a week in London. I used to see this guy about once a month... Then not at all fir a year.


----------

